# January 2009 - Photo Contest - Vote Here



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump! This thread is now open for voting!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It's so hard to vote for just one, can I have a few choices???


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I didn't vote for my own, nor did I vote for the best composition or clarity or anything. I voted for Riley's Mom's picture for the sheer, unmitigated joy of a golden enjoying playing in the snow


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I absolutely love looking at all the beautiful dogs and pictures. Thanks so much for keeping the photo contest going!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the work you put into this, it's wonderful to see all the great pictures of everyone's dogs. It's so hard to pick just one.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I can attest to the work Vern put in to this contest Needless to say it was frustrating for the whole family (human and canine) :banghead:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Verne, I know it took a lot of time. Great pictures!

I couldn't even vote for Abby, she'll understand


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There are too many great pictures to choose just one!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh boy that was tough! Thanks Vern for keeping this going.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Vern for spending your time on this so we can have fun! Abbie sends you a BIG SLOPPY KISSES!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks Vern for spending your time on this so we can have fun! Abbie sends you a BIG SLOPPY KISSES!


So does that mean Abbie is relieving me of the kissing duty???  Please tell me YES


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> So does that mean Abbie is relieving me of the kissing duty??? Please tell me YES


Nothing would make Abbie more happier.... Miss OCD KISSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so many great shots; it's really impossible to pick just one.

However, being a sucker for action shots, I voted for the flying quizzini, although I'm still puzzled by that pink tail


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Angel_Kody is my favourite. Really nice shots everyone.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

75 posts is a lot of posts! Guess I had better get cracking if I ever want to be able to enter this contest!
WHAT a CHOICE!

I gotta love Angel_Kody, even if he IS on the wrong sled (Arctic-Cat, baby!)

And... that picture of Pudden--OMG! I think that is just amazing!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Really hard to pick just one. Thanks so much for continuing the monthly contest--LOVE looking at all the pics!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was so hard because there were so many fantastic pictures!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I can't do it! :banghead: Can't make a decision! I sure hope the pictures stay up awhile though, so I can keep enjoying them.  

Thanks for all your hard work, Vern. Chessie send lots of kisses, too.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Vern for doing all this work !! Love all the photos, so hard to just pick one! 
I couldn't even vote for Takoda, I love his pic, but there are better ones, just hard to narrow it down, went with the one I loved the first time I saw it. mylissyk, looks like what Takoda looked like the first time he saw the snow falling from the sky, like what is this, where is it coming from? Just a beautiful looking dog with all the big flakes floating down. 
Great job everyone, loved all the photos !!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

How come I can see who voted for who?? LOL (thanks BudManBell for voting for Tucker  )


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!! this is REALLY hard. So MANY wonderful SNOW pics. 

But I voted for DelmarvaGold. 

That MUCH SNOW and 2 Golden Retrievers has to equal a LOT OF FUN!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

It was difficult but my vote is for Moverking. Beautiful colours.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

*Harley WagonDog*

Harley doing his thing


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the pics and keeping this going. Now to decide . . . . . .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many great pics but I think Blair's beautiful Heidi should get the votes!
Thanks to whoever voted for Selka. I see Shortcake has the puppy version of Selka and his frisbee! Too cute!!

Thanks Vern!!! I don't even care if there is a vote if it's so much work. Just seeing the pics is fun!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Debles said:


> Thanks Vern!!! I don't even care if there is a vote if it's so much work. Just seeing the pics is fun!


Well, I learned some tricks that will make it a lot easier next time. I ended up doing it twice this time, which was no fun at all. I had nearly all the pictures in, and my IE window locked up. I was like an hour and a half into it.  The second time only took about forty-five minutes.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay.. that was a toughie! I had to keep thinking about the theme.. I can only imagine the work involved to put this all together.. That you so much, Vern. What a beautiful bunch of sweeties!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just a reminder that this poll will close tomorrow evening (1-27) at about 2:30AM GMT.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> It's so hard to vote for just one, can I have a few choices???


I know, I was so torn. So many great photos to choose from.


----------

